# [SOLVED] Wireless Card Intel 3945abg SIOCSIFFLAGS: No

## rzrgenesys187

I followed this article (http://www.johnlewis.ie/2008/07/09/intel-wireless-3945abg-on-gentoo/) on setting up my wireless card with wpa_supplicant.  I made a few modifications for a WEP 128bit Hex key.  Then when I ran

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

I got this error

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
```

Searching for a bit I found that I needed to install iwl3945-ucode.  I installed these and ran the same code above again.  I didn't get the SIOCSIFFLAGS error but got something different (not sure what it was but it was an error with wpa_supplicant).  I modified a line in .wpa_supplicant.conf and started getting the error above again and continued to get it when I removed the changes I made.

Here is the output from dmesg | tail

```
[  669.525800] iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

[  669.525920] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  669.534924] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  669.535088] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[  669.536838] iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

[  669.536962] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  669.593777] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  669.593935] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[  669.594368] iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

[  669.594443] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```
 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   wlan0 does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      essid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_essid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      essid_wlan0="ESSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

cat .wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

#ap_scan=0

network={

   ssid="any"

   scan_ssid=1

    key_mgmt=NONE

    wep_key0=key_here

}
```

Thanks in advance for any help as this is the last major issue before I can run Gentoo all the time  :Smile: Last edited by rzrgenesys187 on Mon Mar 09, 2009 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# rc-update show

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also double check that your switch is enable :

```

Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter) 

```

----------

## rzrgenesys187

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also double check that your switch is enable :
> 
> ```
> 
> Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter) 
> ...

 

I'm assuming you mean the switch on the front of the laptop, then yes it is enabled.

ls -al /etc/init.d/

```
total 268

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Jan 25 20:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 62 root root  4096 Jan 26 00:21 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Jan 23 23:05 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 12411 Jan 24 20:55 autoconfig

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   451 Jan 22 22:38 avahi-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   445 Jan 22 22:38 avahi-dnsconfd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3661 Feb 28  2008 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1188 Feb 28  2008 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3226 Feb 28  2008 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3054 Feb 28  2008 clock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1429 Feb 28  2008 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Jan 20 09:19 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Jan 22 18:02 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   299 Jan 22 22:41 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Jan 22 06:03 dbus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   571 Jan 19 18:09 dcron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2097 Jan 25 05:32 deluged

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Jan 19 15:10 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Jan 20 15:45 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   458 Jan 21 14:31 dhcdbd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1989 Jan 21 14:31 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   736 Jan 21 14:31 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Jan 20 16:24 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Jan 20 15:45 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   726 Jan 23 19:21 fancontrol

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Jan 19 15:10 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Jan 22 09:30 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Jan 20 17:35 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5606 Feb 28  2008 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   433 Feb 28  2008 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   934 Jan 25 01:24 ipw3945d

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1874 Feb 28  2008 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2457 Jan 23 19:21 lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   620 Feb 28  2008 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2088 Feb 28  2008 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   145 Jan 24 20:55 mkxf86config

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2947 Feb 28  2008 modules

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jan 19 15:09 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 30696 Feb 28  2008 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 Jan 25 01:37 net.wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3311 Feb 28  2008 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Jan 22 16:50 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   670 Feb 28  2008 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 Jun 17  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Jan 22 18:45 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Feb 12  2008 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   276 Feb 28  2008 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Jan 22 14:57 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Jan 19 15:10 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Feb 12  2008 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   262 Jan 24 20:55 spind

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Jan 22 18:56 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   440 Jan 20 10:07 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1575 Jan 19 18:06 sysklogd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Jan 22 05:12 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   942 Feb 28  2008 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   434 Jan 25 20:46 wicd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   139 Jan 24 20:55 x-setup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207 Jan 23 05:20 xdm
```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This network configuration was written by net-setup

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

rc-update show

```
           alsasound | boot                          

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

               dcron |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

            sysklogd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                wicd |      default                  

                 xdm |      default   
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# equery list iwl

# equery list ipw

```

----------

## d2_racing

By the way, you cannot use wicd and start manually net.wlan0.

So, do you want to try to make this thing works manually and then use the easy way with wicd ?

If so :

```

# rc-update del wicd 

# cd /etc/init.d

# rm net.wlan0

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## rzrgenesys187

Some good news, I'm not sure exactly what happened but the wireless seems to be working.  When I was at home (before) the first time wlan0 was trying to run (at bootup) it wasn't having the error I posted about but was having problems with the wpa_supplicant.conf.  I came back to school last night, however, and I am able to connect wirelessly here.

I'm not sure what the exact fix was, but at some point I installed

  │ │    <*> Intel Wireless Wifi Core                                     │ │  

  │ │    [*] Iwlwifi RF kill support    

In the kernel which might have been what fixed it.  As for the wpa_supplicant.conf which I think was wrong, now I'm using PEAP-WPA key instead of the 128 bit hex WEP key for my home network.

I appreciate all of the help and I'll be sure to post back here if I start having problems again, unless you think there still might be something amiss with the configuration.

----------

## rzrgenesys187

Well I guess something is still wrong.  I came home this weekend again and the same network I was having trouble with before is giving me the same problems.  Like I mentioned, when I went back to school I was using a network with a WPA key and it was running fine on my laptop but the WEP key network at my house is still giving me trouble.  Here is the output you asked for before

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel         335276  1 

snd_hwdep               6532  1 snd_hda_intel

iwl3945               150388  0 
```

equery list iwl 

```
 * installed packages

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6
```

equery list ipw

```
 * installed packages
```

cat /etc/conf.d/net 

```
# This network configuration was written by net-setup

config_wlan0="dhcp"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

essid_wlan0="any"
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you using WPA_supplicant because if you have 2 networks, then you should use wpa_supplicant or knetworkmanger to make your Wifi.

----------

## rzrgenesys187

Thanks for your help, I think I got it working by compiling the wifi drivers as modules rather than part of the kernel.  How can I mark this thread as solved?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you edit your first post and add in the title [SOLVED]  :Razz: 

----------

